# need more power b14 ga14de engine for drag race



## wapoy (Mar 17, 2005)

how can i make my ga14de engine run faster?... my sentra runs 17.7 secs in a 1/4 mile, is it fast enough for my engine?... i only have headers, air-intake, fiberhood, and a mid pipe exhaust in it...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ga14? ...i think you mean ga16de. and the only thing you can do to make you car fast is to turbo charge it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

No, he must drive either a Sunny or an Almera right? You could check in the Forced Induction section to see about the possibility of turboing. With your base hp of 78, you'll never net good enough results going all motor...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

91sentra said:


> No, he must drive either a Sunny or an Almera right? You could check in the Forced Induction section to see about the possibility of turboing. With your base hp of 78, you'll never net good enough results going all motor...


he says he drives a b14 sentra in his first post and his profile......and where did 78 hp come from? the ga16 makes 114 crank HP stock and about 95 WHP (give or take 5).


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> he says he drives a b14 sentra in his first post and his profile......and where did 78 hp come from? the ga16 makes 114 crank HP stock and about 95 WHP (give or take 5).


But he lives in the Philipinnes(sp.) and there is a GA14 there and the HP is about 78 IIRC...... The 1.6 isnt the only engine the GA code, theres a 1.4, 1.5, 1.6 and others.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhhhhh, i did know that, i have never heard of the ga14 my bad :cheers:


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yes there is a 1.4L GA here in the Philippines

wapoy, are you a member of Nissanbayan? if not I suggest you join up and search some of your queries there.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

wapoy said:


> how can i make my ga14de engine run faster?... my sentra runs 17.7 secs in a 1/4 mile, is it fast enough for my engine?... i only have headers, air-intake, fiberhood, and a mid pipe exhaust in it...



Pushing helps  The mods you listed won't do a thing for drag racing. You need all sorts of stuff to increase the airflow through the engine: cams, turbo, intake, exhaust, larger valves, etc. Don't attempt unless you know what you're doing.

Of course, a cheap and easy way out is nitrous, but that stuff is dangerous.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well that motor wolnt with stand much of it... 

Your true cheap and easy way out is to gut the entire car...


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

Ga16de+turbo+mike+wes+WWW.nissanperformancemag.com=250 hp b14


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

itsG.A.riffic said:


> Ga16de+turbo+mike+wes+WWW.nissanperformancemag.com=250 hp b14


This is the NA section man, no need to post the turbo link...


----------

